# 2014 Hedge-o-ween photo contest.



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hedge-O-Ween IV 2014
This is a photo contest for hedgehogs, pictures should be of a Autumn/Halloween theme, with at least one hedgehog in it. NO PHOTOSHOP PLEASE! One entry per household. When submitting pictures please include your name, location and hogs name. Pictures can be sent to [email protected] or you can use our Facebook fan page if you'd prefer. 

Deadline to enter is Oct. 23rd. We will have a poll for everyone to cast a vote, the polls will open Oct 24th and the poll will close on Oct. 31st, at midnight. The 20 photos with the most votes will move on to the judging round(excluding the poll winner) where a panel of judges from the USA, UK and Canada will then make the final decision. The judges will also be selecting five honorable mention winners from the photos that don't make the top 20. Winners will be declared on or about the 2nd day of November.

Prizes: • 1st place of judging - Wins a $25 Petsmart gift card courtesy of our good friend Ille(owner of Saltspring Island Chocolates)maker of the best caramel on earth, choice of any Carolina Storm wheel and a snuggle sack made by our good friend Lynn over at Oceanfront Hedgehogs. Shipping is free.

Winner of poll voting wins Choice of Carolina Storm Wheel and a snuggle sack(winner pays shipping).

2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th place - win choice of Carolina Storm wheel and a snuggle sack courtesy of Oceanfront Hedgehogs (winners pay shipping)

We will also have five Honorable Mention winners selected from the photos that don't make the top 20, they win choice of any Carolina Storm wheel and a snuggle sack courtesy of Oceanfront Hedgehogs(winners pay shipping).


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Awesome!
My girlfriend was just looking at your web page yesterday saying, "is Larry going to do one this year" she'll be happy to know she can dress up the hogs haha!!


By the way, I hope all is well with your litter that was expected around the 1st


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

ellisrks01 said:


> By the way, I hope all is well with your litter that was expected around the 1st


She had two, one of those was stillborn  and the other is doing great so far.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ahh, I'm sorry😔.
I'm glad the other is good so far!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

1 entry per household. 
My poor kids. How Am I going to break it to them?


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

We might give it a go this year  I love Halloween and holly has red eyes so she can be extra scary! :lol:


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

I sent a photo of Phoebe in, but with my luck I probably accidentally typed the wrong address and someone with receive an email of my attempting to take a photo of Phoebe (she was refusing to sit still).


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hedgehogs do not necessarily make great models... ::roll::


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

All the entries look great so far!


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

I entered Penny! My dad lovvves Halloween so we made the trip to his house to find areas to pose her in!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Check out all the great entries so far!  Still plenty of time to share your hedgehog with us. 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/hedge-o-ween-iv-2014.html


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

All the great photos are intimidating!! We have been trying to brain storm picture ideas but it's not working haha! I guess we better do something soon


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

The entries are awesome! I'm with Ellis! Slightly intimidated but need to get moving with ideas!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Got my stuff today for Nico's photo shoot! Crossing my fingers that's she in a cooperative mood when I wake her up!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

43 and counting.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am enjoying every picture!!!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

48! and I swear I saw a Bruce Quillis hanging out on the facebooks looking all debonaire... Very cute!


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes, I saw Bruce Quillis in front of the Eiffel Tower as well


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Haha! It can't be my Brucie boy, I don't have a facebook. But I wanna see, is there a link or something?

Grace, I just seen your entry of Gabe  it looks like he's grinning! 

I dug out a bunch of halloween stuff and we are going to pick pumpkins tonight so my slack butt better get a picture to posted this weekend for the contest!!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

He is! The name of that photo is "I solemnly swear I am up to no good!" His grin is why we entered it.


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Don't know how to provide a link to the photo of the other Bruce, but let's see if this screen shot works. It was posted by Hedgehog 411, Critter Connection, Millermeade Farm.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

We have 51 amazing entries so far  There's still time to enter your hog but the deadline(oct 23rd) is drawing near. Be sure to check out all the great photos, they are sure to bring a smile to your face. 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/hedge-o-ween-iv-2014.html


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh man, there are so many good ones! I have several favorites and there's more every time I look.


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh man, it would be so hard to vote on this....luckily, some of us don't have to choose :lol:


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Just choosing between my own kids was really hard! Some of the entries are just amazing. I'm glad I don't have to choose either.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

More! I want more!!!!


----------



## SushE (Oct 19, 2014)

Very excited! I love all the pictures so far! I am wondering if I still have time to get some ideas going. The thread post says the deadline is October 23, but the website says October 27. Does anyone know which one it is?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

SushE said:


> Very excited! I love all the pictures so far! I am wondering if I still have time to get some ideas going. The thread post says the deadline is October 23, but the website says October 27. Does anyone know which one it is?


The deadline to enter has been extended to Oct 27th


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

So many amazing entries so far.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

gracefulchaos01 said:


> So many amazing entries so far.


Just added a few more, 72 now.


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh my! 75 entries and they are just adorable. How on earth would someone choose a favorite??? Well, okay, some of us obviously have a favorite....


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

These halloween hedgies are killing me with their cuteness. ;_;


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

We got like over 100 entries  I'll get the poll set up sometime later today/night.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The polls are open! Voting is very easy, no signup required, just click and vote! 112 entries, all amazing in their own way. <3
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/hedge-o-ween-iv-2014.html


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Cool!! There is a bunch on great contenders!!
Unfortunately I wasn't able to get a photo in the contest. My dad was in a motorcycle accident so I've been out of town here lately helping him. I shouldn't of waited until the last minute! I was hoping to win one of those world famous storm wheels.:lol:

But I did just pick my top 7 favorites, of course LuLu, Gabriel and Nico got my vote! I also loved the little piggy that looks dead in the coffin, it cracks me up.

Good Luck to everyone and don't forget to vote!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

ellisrks01 said:


> Cool!! There is a bunch on great contenders!!
> Unfortunately I wasn't able to get a photo in the contest. My dad was in a motorcycle accident so I've been out of town here lately helping him. I shouldn't of waited until the last minute! I was hoping to win one of those world famous storm wheels.:lol:
> 
> But I did just pick my top 7 favorites, of course LuLu, Gabriel and Nico got my vote! I also loved the little piggy that looks dead in the coffin, it cracks me up.
> ...


Praying your loved one is ok and makes a full and speedy recovery! The coffin piggy is one of my favorites too.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Woo! Nico's up to 13 votes! Little Gabriel is right behind and LuLu is doing really well! I can't wait to see how everyone does!


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

My Princess Bean is doing surprisingly well  Im so happy!! I worked so hard on all of the decorations I'm glad to see that people actually appreciate it  GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL!!! All of the hedges are as cute as can be!!!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ellis! I'm so sorry to hear about your dad and I hope everything works out. 
Panama has taken over my office and I haven't been able to vote yet because the only time I'm allowed in my office is to devote myself to him completely, lol. 
I can't wait to cast my votes though! 
I hope Gabriel is doing well! The competition is amazing


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Ellis, thanks for the LuLu vote  Hope your dad is doing well. Motorcycles scare the BeJesus out of me (although I used to putt around on a Yamaha 125cc, but I don't think that counts as a real motorcycle). I loved being able to vote for more than one entry, so tried to remember all the cuties I "know": Penny, Nico, Gabriel, Tinkerball, Coral, Tyr, and some others. It's fun to have a reason to stage a photoshoot, and I'm already looking for Christmas ideas just in case there's another contest


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

I love the "stink eye" prize. The hedgie is like, "Exactly WHAT is going on here?" It's so perfect.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The winners have been posted!! 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/hedge-o-ween-iv-2014.html 
I'm sorry we could not give out a prize to each and every photo entered, they were all simply amazing! I want to thank each and everyone of you for taking the time to enter and making this the best Hedge-o-ween contest to date, love you guys!


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Congratulations to all the winners....there were some great pictures there and would have been very difficult to pick the winners. Looking forward to seeing what everyone comes up with for the next contest.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Great pictures and THANK YOU to Larry who does this and gives hedgie owners an opportunity to win one of his great wheels and other prizes.

Every year the pictures get better. Looks like pix with hedgie teefs win! 

Thanks Larry! :grin:


----------

